# Avengers



## Gregzs (Jun 27, 2011)

Ouch.

*Stunt For The Avengers With 'Hawkeye' Goes Wrong; Stuntman Gets Scalped! *

A recent report and image reveals the result of a stunt gone wrong for stuntman Jeremy Fitzgerald, working on _Marvel's The Avengers_, evidently involving Hawkeye. Check it out! 
Filming for Marvel and Joss Whedon's ultimate superhero team-up _The Avengers_ is well underway, reportedly easing midway through production. But of course, with a highly-anticipated action film such is this, it's no surprise a stunt or two will go wrong. And now *TMZ* have learned that stuntman Jeremy Fitzgerald has received a terrible head injury, while filming a scene with Hawkeye. Along with a graphic images, which you can view by clicking, check out the report below. 

Stuntman Jeremy Fitzgerald tells TMZ, his job was simple -- get hit with an arrow and fall 30 feet off a building ... but he caught his foot on the way down, and slammed his head into the brick ... leaving behind a freshly peeled slab of scalp. But it could have been a LOT worse -- according to Jeremy, he narrowly missed a razor sharp rain gutter during the accident. And if all that wasn't badass enough -- Jeremy tells us, he went right back to work after the fall ... no hospital, no stitches ... just a bandage.​










Stunt For The Avengers With 'Hawkeye' Goes Wrong; Stuntman Gets Scalped!


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 27, 2011)

Just one of the many hazards of that job. Ya know, I always thought being a stuntman would be pretty cool, though.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 27, 2011)

alot of people do,some dont have the skills and attept it anyway.
you know what the last thing some rednecks say?"hold my beer,WATCH THIS!"


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 18, 2011)

Mild Spoiler:

Wait, What's A Cosmic Cube? Part 2


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2011)

He didnt want someone to fill his shoes so hell yeh he went back to work.


----------



## dub (Jul 19, 2011)

He needs to put the past behind him and move on.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 19, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Mild Spoiler:
> 
> Wait, What's A Cosmic Cube? Part 2



Yep, Thanos is the (one of?) the bad guy.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2011)

UPDATE: Shorter Teaser For The Avengers Officially Released!

*UPDATE: Shorter Teaser For The Avengers Officially Released! *

Yahoo
	
 Movies have released the final scene from _Captain America: TFA_ online, and with it an abbreviated teaser for _The Avengers_. In other words not the full one that was leaked in bootleg form. Updated with screen caps.. 
Obviously if you haven't seen _Captain America _yet you won't want to watch the final scene from the movie(I skipped over it), but anyway whether you watch it or skip it be sure to check out the very brief tease for _The Avengers_ after it.. 




At first I thought some of those flashing images at the beginning might have been new but apparently not. Ah well, I'm sure this will tide us over until Marvel
	
 decide to release that full teaser. Here are some screen caps..


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 29, 2011)

20 HQ Screengrabs From Captain America's Final Scene And The Avengers Teaser!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

Closeup Images Of Thor And Captain America In Combat On The Avengers Set

*Closeup Images Of Thor And Captain America In Combat On The Avengers Set *

While we've seen the two heroes in action, make the jump and check out closeup images of Chris Hemsworth & Chris Evans
	
 as Thor & Captain America
	
, from _The Avengers_' Set! 





Courtesy of the great celeb stalkers over at *Splash News Online*, check out our first up-close look at Chris Hemsworth in his new 'Thor' garb, as well another look at Chris Evans as 'Captain America,' as the two duke it out from _The Avengers_' set. Evidently, battling against mystery aliens, check them out below! And to see them in action, check *Here*!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2011)

Tom Hiddleston Speaks Revealingly On Loki's Return & Villainy In The Avengers!

*Tom Hiddleston Speaks Revealingly On Loki's Return & Villainy In The Avengers! *

Possibly hinting at his "alien" army, Tom Hiddleston discusses Loki's return from _Thor_ to _The Avengers_, as well his villainy in yet another video interview from D23! 





Now chatting with *The Hollywood Reporter* in a somewhat revealing video interview, 'Loki' actor Tom Hiddleston dishes on the the character's mischief & his return from _Thor_ to _The Avengers_. Possibly hinting at his "alien" army, watch the interview below! 



_???What happens in the space between the end of Thor and the beginning of The Avengers is Loki???s made some very shady deals with the gangsters on the streets of the Nine Realms,???_ Hiddleston tells The Hollywood Reporter at Saturday???s D23 Expo. _???At the beginning of Avengers, he comes to earth to subjugate it,???_ he continues. _???And his idea is to rule the human race as their king. And like all the delusional autocrats of human history, he thinks this is a great idea because if everyone is busy worshipping him, there will be no wars.???_ And when we asked him who he based his portrayal of the villain on, he answered, _???I guess there???s a lot of people in the world who feel they don???t belong anywhere and what happens after that is you have to manage that feeling.???_​


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Dyers Eve (Aug 28, 2011)

I cant wait for this movie to come out. Its going to make a mint.
I wish Hollywood would do a Justice League movie too.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2011)

Hiddleston is taller than I thought; Renner not so much.

UPDATE #2: Principal Cast Of The Avengers Spotted Together On NYC Central Park Set!

*UPDATE: Principal Cast Of The Avengers Spotted Together On The NYC Set In Central Park! *

Although only Chris Hemsworth & Tom Hiddleston are costumed, Chris Evans
	
, Scarlett Johansson, Jeremy Renner, Robert Downey Jr
	
. & Mark Ruffalo have all been spotted! 





Courtesy of the good celeb stalkers over at *Celebrity-Gossip*, principal stars of Marvel Studios' _The Avengers_, two of which costumed, have been spotted on the Central Park set in New York City. To be specific, Chris Hemsworth, Tom Hiddleston, Chris Evans, Scarlett Johansson and Jeremy Renner are seen the below images. UPDATE: Robert Downey Jr.
	
, Mark Ruffalo, and Stellen Skarsgard have been spotted, along with the superhero ensemble's evident director, Joss Whedon. 

 </A itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="158">

 </A itxtHarvested="0" itxtNodeId="154">


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2011)

Imageshack sucks, it does the same to me.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 2, 2011)

Captured Footage From The Avengers' NYC Central Park Shoot With Main Cast!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2011)

cool, like Starks car.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2011)

UPDATE: Black Widow, Hawkeye, And Captain America Suited Up On The Avengers Set!


----------



## Halo (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 4, 2011)

Now we know why he's called Hawkeye.

More Images With Hawkeye, Black Widow & Captain America In Action For The Avengers


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hawkeye looks kinda goofy to me....


----------



## Dyers Eve (Sep 4, 2011)

Ha, hes staring at her tits in the last 2 pics.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2011)

Set Footage From Days Prior Sees The Avengers Filming Scenes Up-Close!


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## phoenixrizzin (Sep 6, 2011)

wow


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 27, 2011)

Another little accident on the set.

Robert Downey Jr Knocked Out Scarlett Johansson On The Avengers Set

*Robert Downey Jr Knocked Out Scarlett Johansson On The Avengers Set *

Bit of humorous news here. _Iron Man_ accidentally knocked out _Black Widow_?! Robert Downey Jr
	
 was said to be very apologetic after flooring co-star Scarlet Johansson 










According to on set reports, Robert Downey Jr.
	
 was fiddling with the controls of his Iron Man costume while waiting to film scenes featuring him and Black Widow (Johansson). Apparently, Downey has yet to fully master the controls on his costume because Downey hit the "wrong"button and hit Scarlett directly in the face. 

It seems Scarlett did something out of a Looney Tunes bit, "staggering backwards, losing her balance and falling off the platform where the actors were waiting to shoot their scene." 

Reportedly crew rushed to her aid and Downey was beside himself. The source told National Enquirer magazine: ‘Robert, who couldn’t help because he literally can’t move in that iron suit, was beside himself – he kept apologizing. " 

Apparently Scarlett is tough as nails as she simply bounced up after a few moments and even cracked a smile.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 2, 2011)

Acura to Make and Sell Tony Stark's New Car from THE AVENGERS!

*Acura to Make and Sell Tony Stark's New Car from THE AVENGERS! *

That sexy open-top sports car that Robert Downey Jr
	
. was seen driving on the set of _The Avengers_ was supposed to be a one-off, but Acura has had a change of heart. 


The website Jalopnik is reporting that Tony Stark's hot new ride won't just be a fictional vehicle for the movie, but in fact be hitting a showroom near you in the future. The new vehicle that is designed to look like the one in the photos below is an Acura NSX. It will be a hybrid! 

According to an Acura dealer national meeting attendee's furtive report from the Aria hotel in Las Vegas, the new Acura NSX that'll reportedly be shown at next month's Detroit Auto Show will look extremely similar to Tony Stark's car in the upcoming Avengers movie. But wait, there's more. 

It'll also be, according to our tipster, a "hybrid" — yes, you read that correctly — and "will hit dealer showrooms in 24 months." Also, it'll be AWD. *- Jalopnik*​


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

damn, Scarlett is HOT.


does anybody know why edward norton is not playing the hulk?


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 12, 2011)

Get Your First Look at Tony Stark's New Ride for THE AVENGERS at the Detroit Auto Show


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> damn, Scarlett is HOT.
> 
> 
> does anybody know why edward norton is not playing the hulk?



.





> [Emphasis added] In a statement sent in direct response to yesterday???s story from the set of ???Captain America??? in London, Marvel Studios President of Production Kevin Feige forwarded the following exclusively to HitFix:
> ???We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers. Our decision is definitely not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H [Hemsworth - Thor], Chris E [Evans- Captain America], Sam, Scarlett, and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the coming weeks.???


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 16, 2011)

New (Low Res) Pics From THE AVENGERS & DREDD


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PalmDNn81FA


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 1, 2012)

New avengers movie

Meh


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 1, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PalmDNn81FA



I can't wait!

The hold catching Iron man was....AWESOME!


----------



## LAM (Mar 1, 2012)

that looks pretty freaking sick!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 1, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> I can't wait!
> 
> The hold catching Iron man was....AWESOME!



Hulk*


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 1, 2012)

So is it an invasion from the Skrull they're trying to stop?  That's what I'm thinking but I don't see how Loki fits into that.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Just saw this shot posted in a blog. No article. Here's the pic:


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

Marvel Avengers Assemble (2012) Watch the Official trailer | HD - YouTube

*Edit: *D'OH! Repost. 

"We're not a team. We're a timebomb."


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2012)

The Final Avengers Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2012)

THE AVENGERS Passes $260M Overseas; May Have A $160M Opening In North America


----------



## DOMS (May 3, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> [Emphasis added] In a statement sent in direct response to yesterday’s  story from the set of “Captain America” in London, Marvel Studios  President of Production Kevin Feige forwarded the following exclusively  to HitFix:
> “We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the  title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers. Our decision is definitely  not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an  actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other  talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working  as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H [Hemsworth -  Thor], Chris E [Evans- Captain America], Sam, Scarlett, and all of our  talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills  these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the  coming weeks.”



For the head of a studio to say that about Edward...damn. He must really be burning some bridges.


----------



## EARL (May 3, 2012)

LMAO @ those who spent $$$ to see this.


----------



## Fitnbuf (May 3, 2012)

Gonna be awesome!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 4, 2012)

This film will be epic!

They were always my favorite marvel team.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> This film will be epic!
> 
> They were always my favorite marvel team.



I'm going to see it tomorrow night. And yes, it will be epic.


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 4, 2012)

Scarlett is so damn hot.


----------



## DOMS (May 4, 2012)

rvp12Bet said:


> Scarlett is so damn hot.



Thor and Loki agree.


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2012)

NY Times review:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/04/m...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120504


----------



## Gregzs (May 4, 2012)

If The Loki & Thor Fight Scene In THE AVENGERS Looks Real ... That's Because It Was

THE AVENGERS: Joss Whedon On Harry Dean Stanton's Cameo; Why He Was Chosen For His Scene With Mark Ruffalo

Soundgarden's LIVE TO RISE Music Video For THE AVENGERS Released

Samuel L. Jackson Slams NY Times Critic Who Gave THE AVENGERS A Bad Review

Mystery Actor Behind the BIG Mid-Credits Teaser of THE AVENGERS Uncovered?


----------



## rvp12Bet (May 5, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Thor and Loki agree.



LOL. Look at their face. I wonder what can they do if there is nobody around?


----------



## Gregzs (May 5, 2012)

Scarlett Johansson On The Possibility Of A BLACK WIDOW Prequel

Scarlett Johansson (who plays Black Widow in _Marvel's The Avengers_) discusses details of a potential _Black Widow_ spin-off and how it would play out.Dylan D - 5/4/2012
After only one day of being released in the US, Scarlett Johansson seems eager to slip back into her superhero tight Black Widow costume while discussing the potential for her own spin-off.






*She talked about what needs to be done to make it happen and how fans would be able to watch Natasha Romanoff evolve into the Black Widow:*

_“I love her origin story. I think it’s just such a riveting one… It’s just steeped in history and the richness to shoot in Russia, perhaps. … I hope that the fans’ voice is loud enough and they want to see a Widow origin story, I know Marvel would be happy to entertain that. We’ve spoken a lot about it.”_

*She also goes on to talk about how much Natasha has been filled out since Iron Man 2:*

_“[In Avengers] you see a little bit about how Natasha joined and it’s not that she’s fighting for the greater good of humanity. She was almost salvaged by S.H.I.E.L.D. and so she’s loyal to that group, to that agency, but only as sort of paid debt.”_


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2012)

Dyers Eve said:


> Ha, hes staring at her tits in the last 2 pics.



lol Can you blame him?


----------



## Curt James (May 5, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> NY Times review:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/04/m...?_r=1&nl=todaysheadlines&emc=edit_th_20120504



Rotten Tomatoes is _glowing _over this film. 

Wish I had gone to see it Friday evening. Working this weekend and won't be able to see it. Bah!


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Rotten Tomatoes is _glowing _over this film.
> 
> Wish I had gone to see it Friday evening. Working this weekend and won't be able to see it. Bah!



I'm going later this week, hopefully I'll see it in Imax.  It's one of the few films that looks worth paying to see in theatre this summer.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 5, 2012)

Haha Curt and Min0 beat me to it.


----------



## DOMS (May 5, 2012)

Just got back from seeing. 

Review: Freakin' awesome! It ran 2:20 and I still wanted more.


----------



## MindMuscle12 (May 6, 2012)

these stunt people don't get enough credit.


----------



## joooooey (May 6, 2012)

who was that red faced guy at the final scene after the credits? hellboy???


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2012)

joooooey said:


> who was that red faced guy at the final scene after the credits? hellboy???



Thanos.







Comic book spoiler: he once killed half of everyone in existence.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 6, 2012)

Damn it would be EPIC if they made a part 2 with him as the bad guy. Thanos is a BEAST


----------



## Curt James (May 6, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> does anybody know why edward norton is not playing the hulk?



Following Marvel Studios' president confirming Edward Norton not being involved in the upcoming "Avengers" movie and the actor's agent responding in a heavy statement, the man of the moment has released a high road statement on his FaceBook page involving the dispute._
As most of you know, I don't like to talk much about the business of making movies because it means a lot to me to protect the audience's fullest enjoyment of the 'magic' that films can have. But I am so appreciative of the outpouring of support from fans of the Hulk and the Avengers that I feel it would be rude not to respond. So here goes: It seems it won't work out for me to continue playing Bruce Banner for Marvel in "The Avengers." I sincerely hoped it could happen and be great for everyone but it hasn't turned out as we all hoped. I know this is disappointing to many people and that makes me sad. But I am very sincerely grateful to Marvel for extending the offer and even more so for giving me the chance to be a part of the Hulk's long and excellent history. And I really can't thank the fans enough for how much enthusiasm you've sent me way about what Louis and I tried to do in our turn with the legend. It means a lot to me. I grew up with Banner and Hulk and have been a fan of every incarnation. I'm really proud, and very blessed, to have been one of them and will be thrilled to see him live on through other actors. Hulk is bigger than all of us, that's why we love him, right? 

Sincerely, 
Edward Norton_​
More @ *Edward Norton Adresses The Avengers Dispute*

Edward Norton isn't the Incredible Hulk anymore. An official statement released by Marvel President of Production Kevin Feige has revealed Norton, who played Bruce Banner in the most recent Hulk film and a priest in that romantic comedy with Jenna Elfman, will be replaced by another actor, saying:
"We have made the decision to not bring Ed Norton back to portray the title role of Bruce Banner in the Avengers. Our decision is definitely not one based on monetary factors, but instead rooted in the need for an actor who embodies the creativity and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. The Avengers demands players who thrive working as part of an ensemble, as evidenced by Robert, Chris H, Chris E, Sam, Scarlett, and all of our talented casts. We are looking to announce a name actor who fulfills these requirements, and is passionate about the iconic role in the coming weeks."

​But that's not it, guys, because Ed Norton's agent is not the kind of guy who's going to sit idly by while his client is libeled with claims of not embodying the creative and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members. No one goes around saying Ed Norton doesn't embody the creative and collaborative spirit of our other talented cast members on his watch. So he released this lengthy statement to HitFix:
This offensive statement from Kevin Feige at Marvel is a purposefully misleading, inappropriate attempt to paint our client in a negative light. Here are the facts: two months ago, Kevin called me and said he wanted Edward to reprise the role of Bruce Banner in The Avengers. He told me it would be his fantasy to bring Edward on stage with the rest of the cast at ComiCon and make it the event of the convention. When I said that Edward was definitely open to this idea, Kevin was very excited and we agreed that Edward should meet with Joss Whedon to discuss the project. 

Edward and Joss had a very good meeting (confirmed by Feige to me) at which Edward said he was enthusiastic at the prospect of being a part of the ensemble cast. Marvel subsequently made him a financial offer to be in the film and both sides started negotiating in good faith. This past Wednesday, after several weeks of civil, uncontentious discussions, but before we had come to terms on a deal, a representative from Marvel called to say they had decided to go in another direction with the part. This seemed to us to be a financial decision but, whatever the case, it is completely their prerogative, and we accepted their decision with no hard feelings.

We know a lot of fans have voiced their public disappointment with this result, but this is no excuse for Feige's mean spirited, accusatory comments. Counter to what Kevin implies here, Edward was looking forward to the opportunity to work with Joss and the other actors in the Avengers cast, many of whom are personal friends of his. Feige's statement is unprofessional, disingenuous and clearly defamatory. Mr. Norton's talent, tireless work ethic and professional integrity deserve more respect, and so do Marvel's fans.

​More @ *Ed Norton Not in 'Avengers', Marvel Says It's Not Money, Rep Claims It's Totally About Money | I Watch Stuff*


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (May 7, 2012)

Went to the 6:30 p.m. showing. Man, this film is fantastic! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnXmpd0CVFs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq9DBrt6R2o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlG7WxQXtoI


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Damn it would be EPIC if they made a part 2 with him as the bad guy. Thanos is a BEAST




Potential Guardians of the Galaxy as well:
Joss Whedon On The Introduction Of You-Know-Who In THE AVENGERS Mid-Credits Scene


----------



## Imens (May 8, 2012)

I agree, when you have a job like this you are going to expect something to be wrong.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 8, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Potential Guardians of the Galaxy as well:
> Joss Whedon On The Introduction Of You-Know-Who In THE AVENGERS Mid-Credits Scene



Well someone needs to make it happen. 

You don't even have to be a comic book fan. If you ever played "Marvel vs Capcom" at the arcade, you know that Thanos is fucking bad ass.


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2012)

"Puny god". 

Scroll down for the youtube clip in the comments section.

Mark Ruffalo On Playing THE HULK; Discusses His One Line In THE AVENGERS


----------



## jagbender (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



...Not yet


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 9, 2012)

Damn that was a good movie! Now they need to either introduce Thanos in "Thor 2" or use him as the main villain in part 2 of "The Avengers"


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2012)

The Boss says thanks:

Joss Whedon Thanks The Fans For All THE AVENGERS Support


----------



## GFR (May 9, 2012)

Great film, the rag doll part was my personal favorite.


----------



## Zaphod (May 10, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Great film, the rag doll part was my personal favorite.



Mine, too


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 11, 2012)

Definitely a kick ass movie and one of my favourite super hero ones now.  I thought that NYC got wrecked to shit from the aliens but it doesn't sound like the damage was all that bad:

*
Avengers' Manhattan Damage: $160 Billion*

The Avengers picked up the superhero trope of massive destruction (and very little visible human injury or death) with its extensive final battle in the streets of Manhattan. But how much damage was actually done to our great city?

The Hollywood Reporter actually commissioned a report from Kinetic Analysis Corp., a real-life firm that specializes in "disaster-cost prediction and assessment."

Computer models determined that the physical damage of the Chitauri invasion would be between $60 billion and $70 billion. Add in "economic and cleanup costs" of $90 billion and "the loss of thousands of lives" and you've got a bill of $160 billion, give or take. Um, does Odin the All-Father still cover his sons' expenses?

"For context, the Sept. 11 terrorist attacks cost $83 billion, Hurricane Katrina cost $90 billion, and the tsunami in Japan last year washed away $122 billion," says THR, while adding, "KAC also predicts that liability would be a major issue. Who, exactly, will have to pay for the damage? S.H.I.E.L.D., they note, is likely protected as a government agency, though probes eventually will look into its role in predicting, preventing and responding to the invasion … Given the involvement of individuals considered deities in some cultures (Thor, Loki), there is even the potential to classify the event as an 'act of God,' though that designation would be subject to strenuous theological and legal debate."

Click through for the full report -- which is a lot of fun and also mentions the Ghostbusters and Mechagodzilla -- and includes my favorite bit: "There was considerable collateral damage of questionable necessity by at least one of the S.H.I.E.L.D. operatives (Hulk)."

Avengers' Manhattan Damage: $160 Billion - IGN


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2012)

The creator of Thanos speaks:

Marvel's THE AVENGERS End-Credits Villain Examined By Comic Book Creator Jim Starlin


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2012)

ILM Featurette for THE AVENGERS Shows Stills Behind-the-Scenes of Hulk & Thor's Face-Off


----------



## Gregzs (May 12, 2012)

Chris Hemsworth and Elsa Pataky Welcome First Child Together! | Comcast


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2012)

I saw it twice last weekend!  It was great!  Wish DC would get their shit together and do a Justice League.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 12, 2012)

Just finished this movie tonight and all I have to say is Wow.  Best movie I've seen in a loooooooooong time.  Definitly worth it.  It's "don't-have-to-bribe-your-girlfriend-with-a-chick-flick" good.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The creator of Thanos speaks:
> 
> Marvel's THE AVENGERS End-Credits Villain Examined By Comic Book Creator Jim Starlin



*Hero Complex:* I spoke to Jerry Robinson once and I congratulated him on the billion-dollar success of “The Dark Knight” and he winced like I had poked him in the eye. Of course I instantly realized that watching Alfred, the Joker, Two-Face, etc. fill the coffers of Warner Bros. was like watching a son raised in another house with another family’s name. I don’t know the arrangements on this film, but has this project and its success been a mixed experience in any way? 

*Jim Starlin:* Very mixed. It’s nice to see my work recognized as being worth something beyond the printed page, and it was very cool seeing Thanos up on the big screen. Joss Whedon and his crew did an excellent job on “The Avengers” movie and I look forward to the sequel, for obvious reasons. *But this is the second film that had something I created for Marvel in it — the Infinity Gauntlet in “Thor” being the other – and both films I had to pay for my own ticket to see them. Financial compensation to the creators of these characters doesn’t appear to be part of the equation.* Hopefully Thanos’ walk-on in “The Avengers” will give a boost to a number of my own properties that are in various stages of development for film: “Dreadstar,” “Breed” and the novel “Thinning the Predators.” 

That absolutely blows.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Great film, the rag doll part was my personal favorite.



Loved that part, too. 

*Spoiler Warning!*

Hulk Smash Loki: The Avengers Epic Battle (Silent Movie Parody) - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

Jodi said:


> I saw it twice last weekend!  It was great!  Wish DC would get their shit together and do a Justice League.



DC got Batman right. Hopefully, this new Superman will go well. 

Saw the Captain America movie twice, but Avengers only once so far.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

jagbender said:


>



Read an article that mentioned Vision and the Scarlet Witch were also excluded. Looking forward to sequels and more from Marvel!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 12, 2012)

Wouldn't mind seeing Avengers 2 with the new Spidey and Hugh Jackman as Wolverine.  I would much rather see Infinity Gauntlet or Civil War represented in the sequel, though.


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2012)

5 Comic Book Beats 'The Avengers' Got Right | CraveOnline


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Thanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Created by Jim Starlin. That comics creator was recently quoted in a film mag interview saying he had to pay to see Avengers while his character appeared on the big screen if only momentarily. Starlin didn't get a dime for the use of his character. He also said the Infinity gauntlet (another of his creations) appeared in Thor. Again, Starlin didn't get a dime and had to _pay _to see the movie! lol Nice job, Marvel.


----------



## jagbender (May 14, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 14, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Created by Jim Starlin. That comics creator was recently quoted in a film mag interview saying he had to pay to see Avengers while his character appeared on the big screen if only momentarily. Starlin didn't get a dime for the use of his character. He also said the Infinity gauntlet (another of his creations) appeared in Thor. Again, Starlin didn't get a dime and had to _pay _to see the movie! lol Nice job, Marvel.



^^^
That's BS right there. Anyone who knows who Thanos is, knows that if he were to be part of the upcoming sequels, the amount of money they would make would be extraordinary!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 14, 2012)

I saw this movie the other day in 3D. Bitterly disappointed. The 3D ads at the beginning were the best part


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I saw this movie the other day in 3D. Bitterly disappointed. The 3D ads at the beginning were the best part



Did they show the previews for batman and the expendables?


----------



## Gregzs (May 14, 2012)

Apparently Stan Lee is not getting any royalties for the use of his characters either.

"I Can't Wait To See DR. STRANGE And The BLACK PANTHER" Says Stan Lee

*On the unprecedented success of Marvel's The Avengers and how no one was predicting such a huge financial windfall [except for **Intruder**]---
*Stan Lee: Oh, I could have told everybody it was going to be this big of a hit! I don't know why they couldn't have predicted it. It couldn't miss! It's got some of the most popular characters in the world today. You put together a great script, a great director, great actors and a cameo by me -- how could it miss?

*In response to the notion that he's receiving a portion of the billion dollar box office total---*
Lee: I hate to admit this, but I do not share in the movie's profits. I just share in the interviews, in the glamour, in the people saying, "Wow, I love that movie, Stan" -- but I'm not a participant in the profits.

*But Lee is listed as an Executive Producer.  Surely he receives something---*
Lee: Yes, but it's just an honorary title. Well, it would be nice [to receive something]. (laughs) But I'm used to the way the situation is. I don't go around thinking about it. I am really very pleased that people enjoy the movie, that it's doing well, and even though I didn't film the movie myself, I seem to be getting a lot of credit for it! (laughs)

*On who he'd like to see next on the big screen---*
Lee: I can't wait to see Dr. Strange and The Black Panther.

*Stan is then asked whether these films are in the works---*
Lee: I have a feeling they very well might be. They're certainly being considered right now.

*The one character Stan wishes he had created---*
Lee: Well, it would have been nice to come up with Superman! (laughs)


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2012)

Ca-Ching$!

Robert Downey Jr. Set To Make $50 Million From THE AVENGERS


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2012)

PETITION: Avengers Helicarrier Blu-Ray Box Set!

So, like any other day, I had been scrolling around the internet, when I eventually encountered *this petition.*

For those of you not particularly link-inclined, this is a petition to *bring a fanmade design by Dave Delisle of Dave's Geeky Ideas to life!*

Here is the design:


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2012)

watched Avenger's today..good flick, kept me entertained for 2 hours which is all I ask of Hollywood..


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2012)

The locals on CBM took the last picture of the doll and ran with it. Scroll down to see the comment section:

Hot Toys Unveils THE AVENGERS' Black Widow Figure


----------

